
Tokyo’s legendary Tsukiji fish market closes - tosh
https://www.ft.com/content/325bcb3e-c662-11e8-ba8f-ee390057b8c9
======
CaliforniaKarl
Unless the FT article has some additional value, I suggest switching to the
BBC article that is not as locked-down:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/business-45755348](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/business-45755348)

